# PSP Crew Gets it Done last day



## BULL_357 (Aug 12, 2008)

I took my camera guy and a friend and headed for the last two days of goose in the AP zone here in PA. We met up with my friend JOHN H of fowlplay guide service and had two days of great hunting. The first day we killed one short of the limit, but the one guy had to go to work early since it was a Friday that's why there are only 17 birds in the pic. The second day we killed our whole 21 birds limit and we had a blast. Both days we ran traffice with about 400 decoys. Mostly FFD lesser and greaters but there were others thrown in there. We even took a lesser you'll see in the comparison pic. It was defiantly a great time that's for sure. I cant wait to get back down there since its close to the RP zone we still have fields we can hunt and lots of snow time to go. will update you all when I know for sure if it will be on TV or not. Also you can check out my Journal on the website in the next few days it should be up if you want the whole story.

Thanks for a great hunt John, Mike, and Chris.

Day one birds minus chris's 3 bird limit









I did some videoing so camera guy could shoot after I limited









Camera guy Fran, Buzz and myself









The cackler and comparison bird









Chilling in the blind John and me in close









Getting ready to interview John









John and I second day 7 man limit









More dekes day 2









Hide day 2 finally good hide









Limit day 2









Chris


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks Like you guys has some fun!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

your name should be " six calls"....


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

looks like a lot of fun :beer:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done!!!!!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

you guys got a mix of every decoy they make!


----------



## BULL_357 (Aug 12, 2008)

Actually its 95% Averys mostly lesser FFD's some FFD Honkers and a few Pro grades and I think a dozen shells.The other mixture of Hardcores and FA's make up the other 5 % but there is only 18 of all those put together. I do believe the one guy did bring a single big foot active with him also.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Horker23 said:


> you guys got a mix of every decoy they make!


Gotta keep your "pro staff" options open.. :lol:

What percentage of Real geese silos?? :wink:


----------



## BULL_357 (Aug 12, 2008)

there pro 2 and I actually am not sure they were all john's I would say he had 60 or 70 of them? I am not a big fan of them no matter what people say they always seem to have shine to them.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

How did you film out of that power hunter, just leave the lid cracked open?


----------



## BULL_357 (Aug 12, 2008)

It was actually not that bad the birds were flaring terrible because of the tri pod being so high with like ZERO cover. So we decided to try something different. When I was videoing I just closed the lid and set the camera on top of it and got my face as close to it as I could so I could still see the screen. It was kind of difficult and I would not recommend it to anyone. The only reason we did it was to attempt to be low profile because of the no cover situation. We normally video out of SUB and the ridiculous tripod fits in side the blind door and the camera i the only thing out side of the doors. Than we have all the stuff to be able to start stop and zoom right on the handle of the tripod and you need very little movement. I guess I should of took a normal pic of our camera set up.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I used to live in PA, that last picture looks familiar. We used to hunt all around that area, I'm happy to see that people are still whacking them in my absence. We used to get a lot of geese in that field and one further East from there.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I used to hunt PA a lot...I think I hunted that same field. It's hard to tell since the blurred out most of the background buildings. :lol:


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

looks like ya guys had a blast. nice shoot


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Matt Jones said:


> I used to hunt PA a lot...I think I hunted that same field. It's hard to tell since the blurred out most of the background buildings. :lol:


Joneser, I think we hooked up actually one time there. We showed up late and there was already a set of headlights in that field. We drove up and talked to you guys and you let us hunt. You guys had that big Yellow Lab with too, named tres or quatro or something. Was that you guys?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Nice. Looks like a good hide.

Throw up some video!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

nice pictures. I am curious though as to why the background is whited out. Are you going to do that when the hunts are on T.V.?


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Way to stack em up! Nice pics!


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

BULL_357 said:


> It was actually not that bad the birds were flaring terrible because of the tri pod being so high with like ZERO cover. So we decided to try something different. When I was videoing I just closed the lid and set the camera on top of it and got my face as close to it as I could so I could still see the screen. It was kind of difficult and I would not recommend it to anyone. The only reason we did it was to attempt to be low profile because of the no cover situation. We normally video out of SUB and the ridiculous tripod fits in side the blind door and the camera i the only thing out side of the doors. Than we have all the stuff to be able to start stop and zoom right on the handle of the tripod and you need very little movement. I guess I should of took a normal pic of our camera set up.


If you call that zero cover then you must have it pretty easy in PA  great pics tho..thats a lotta deeks


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

goosebusters said:


> Joneser, I think we hooked up actually one time there. We showed up late and there was already a set of headlights in that field. We drove up and talked to you guys and you let us hunt. You guys had that big Yellow Lab with too, named tres or quatro or something. Was that you guys?


goosebusters how's it going!?! Glad to hear from you man! I remember that hunt, it was one for the ages...that was the only time I've ever shot a six man limit with every bird being banded. Plus we got four, or wait was it five, double banded reward bands that day? I know there was for sure two collars shot...that I remember as clear as glass.

I can't believe that we're both here on nodakoutdoors after a few years. Man, I loved that hunt...you and your friends were good shyte. We should hook up for a hunt out here in the shoddy central flyway. Hopefully we can scratch out a few unbanded birds. God, I wish I was still banging away in PA the land of the leg iron. Since I'm not hunting out there anymore anyone who views this should know they are free to pm for exact gps coordinates of the field these guys just showed pictures of. Trust me, you won't be dissapointed.


----------

